# [Lesertest] LG LG 27UD58



## kleinerEisbär (27. August 2017)

*[Lesertest]: LG 27UD58*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Lesertest-Überblick:
1. Einleitung
2. Unboxing
3. Ergonomie & Qualität
4. Ausstattung
5. Panelqualität  & generelle Darstellungsfunktionen
6. Anwendungsfälle & Bewertungen*
a)     *Office *
 b)     *Gaming*
 c)     *Filme/ Serien*
 d)     *Zeichnen*
*6. Subjektive Bewertungen im Vergleich zu anderen "Monitoren"
7. Fazit*

*1. Einleitung*
Im Rahmen des vom PCGamesHardware veranstalteten Lesertests für Forenmitglieder wurde ich unter einer Vielzahl an Bewerbungen für den Test eines von Dreien LG Monitoren ausgewählt. Die Monitore wurden hierbei von LG über PCGamesHardware zur Verfügung gestellt. Dennoch wurde dieser Lesertest natürlich ohne Befangenheit durchgeführt.

Zu meiner Person: Ich bin ein 22 jähriger Fachinformatiker der als Systemadministrator und First-Level-Support für eine international tätige EDI-Firma arbeitet. Hier bin ich vor allem für die Administration, Hardware-Verwaltung und Wartung zuständig. In meiner Freizeit beschäftige ich mich vor allem mit dem Aufbau und Erhalt meiner eigenen IT-Firma, welche Dienstleistungen für kleine und mittelständische Firmen aller Art anbietet. Hierbei handelt es sich meist um Netzwerkadministration, Neuaufbau und alltägliche Problembehebung. 
Hierbei ist häufig ein aktuelles Wissen zu Hardware und Software von größtem Vorteil um Kunden auch optimal beraten zu können.
Passend zu meinem Beruf habe ich als Hobby natürlich wie die meisten ITler das PC-Spielen. Diesem gehe ich leidenschaftlich seit bestimmt 10 Jahren nach und würde sagen, dass trotz größerer Pausen der durchschnittliche Tagessatz sicher bei minimum 8 Stunden liegt, die ich mit diesem Hobby verbracht habe. Natürlich spielt es für mich persönlich natürlich auch eine große Rolle immer die aktuellsten Spiele in den tollsten Einstellungen spielen zu können. Das bisher jedoch aber lediglich in WQHD. Dieser 4K Monitor ist nicht mein Erster und bestimmt auch nicht mein Letzter, dennoch möchte ich hier anmerken, dass ich vor Beginn des Lesertests mit Absicht Abstand davon gehalten habe.

*2. Unboxing*
Nun also zum Unboxing des Monitors. An für sich kam der Monitor in einer sehr unscheinbaren Hülle, verglichen zu den "Gaming-Monitoren" anderer Hersteller, die man sonst so zur Hand hat. Eventuell handelte es sich hier jedoch auch um eine "Bulk-Verpackung". Dies war jedoch schwer für mich zu prüfen, da es doch relativ wenig Bilder zu Umverpackungen von Monitoren im Internet zu finden gibt.
Da Bilder hierbei wohl ausschlagkräftiger sind, nun ein paar Bilder:
- Der Monitor in seiner "schicken" braunen Verpackung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Das Innenleben der Verpackung, wie man sieht ist der Monitor gewohnt versandsicher verpackt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Das Display selbst jedoch lag einfach so in der Verpackung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Das Zubehör selbst viel jedoch unerwartet üppig aus. So waren neben Anleitungen, CD, Standfuß und Stromkabel, wie gewohnt bei Dell o.ä., noch ein HDMI-Kabel, ein Displayport Kabel und eine Pixelgarantie mit dabei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Hier seht ihr den Monitor nun komplett aufgebaut. Zum Aufbau habe ich natürlich männerüblich die Anleitung ignoriert und es lief dennoch ohne jegliche Probleme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3. Ergonomie & Qualität*
Wie ich das aus meinem täglichen Geschäft kenne, spielt die Ergonomie in immer mehr Büros eine immer größere Rolle. Während es vor ein paar Jahre noch gar nicht üblich war überhaupt nur einen Gedanken daran zu verschwenden, wird heute ein Monitor bereits im Voraus aussortiert lediglich weil ihm Funktionen wie Höhenverstellbarkeit oder Neigbarkeit fehlen.
Diese sind bei diesem Modell teils vorhanden, teils nicht.
Es ist ein fester Standfuß, der zwar auf Grund seiner Größe und seines Gewichts stabil steht, jedoch weder höhenverstellbar, drehbar oder ähnliches ist. Einzig neigbar ist der Monitor mit seinem gelieferten Standfuß, und diese Funktion bietet er leider nur auf einer sehr wackligen Basis. Das Einstellen eines neuen Winkels bestätigt er je mit knarzendem Plastik, schwergängigem Vor- und Zurückwippen und der Notwendigkeit den Fuß auf dem Tisch festdrücken zu müssen um nicht gleich den ganzen Monitor zu kippen.
Alternativ wäre aber jedoch eine 10x10 VESA-Halterungsoption am Monitor verfügbar. Folglich könnte man ihm dise Funktionen durch Austausch des Standfußes gegen eine Wand- oder Tischhalterung neu bieten.

Die Qualität des Monitors ist wie erwartet doch recht zurückhaltend zu sehen. Er ist sehr leicht gebaut, das Plastik wirkt auf den ersten Blick zwar wertig, klappert aber teilweise doch schon ein bisschen. Er bietet einen für den Pres zu erwartenden wertigen Look in glänzendem Kunststoff-Finish. Die Kanten sind sauber, Produktionsfehler keine zu erkennen und auch die Steckverbindungen sitzen fest an ihrem Platz.

*4. Ausstattung*
Der Monitor kommt, wie bereits natürlich durch das Lesen seiner Produktinformationen erwartet mit zwei HDMI-Anschlüssen, einem Displayportanschluss, einem 3.5 mm Audioanschluss und einem 220V Stromanschluss. Diese sind, zu Ungunsten der Kabelverlegung und Einfachheit des Anschließens direkt auf der Rückseite des Monitors auf mittiger Höhe der rechten Seite angebracht. Folglich fehlt beim Anschließen der Kabel die Möglichkeit Gegendruck auszuüben, die Kabel hinter einer Abdeckung verschwinden zu lassen oder aber die Möglichkeit die Monitor direkt an die Wand zu hängen, da die Kabel nach hinten ihren Platz benötigen.
Ansonsten verfügt der Monitor wie heute üblich über eine Status-LED, die in meinen Augen endlich mal den passenden Punkt zwischen Erkennbarkeit und Aufdringlichkeit gefunden hat, und einem Joystick zum navigieren im Einstellungsmenü des Monitors selbst.

*5. Panelqualität & generelle Darstellungsfunktionen*
Ein großes von mir in der Vergangenheit zu beobachtendes Problem ist die verschiedene Panelqualität, die Hersteller teilweise bereits als "in Ordnung" betrachten. 
So hatte ich bereits Monitorlieferungen, bei denen von insgesamt 20 Stück nur in etwa 5 über keine Pixelfehler, heftiges Blacklightbleeding oder ähnliches verfügten.
Das mir von LG zur Verfügung gestellte weist aber jedoch keinerlei Fehler auf. Ob das hierbei nun aber für die generelle Qualität aller Panel spricht oder ich nur viel Glück hatte ist bei einem Exemplar natürlich schwierig zu sagen.
- Aber hier könnt Ihr euch selbst davon überzeugen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde sagen optimaler kann ein Monitor gar nicht ausgeleuchtet sein. So machen Filme sicherlich eine Menge mehr Spaß als im Vergleich hierzu auf dem 4K Panel meines Samsung 65-Zoll Fernsehers: -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter generellen Darstellungsfunktionen verstehe ich Dinge wie maximale Helligkeit, Sichbarkeit trotz indirekter oder direkter Sonneneinstrahlung oder aber auch der subjetiven Wahrnehmung der Natürlichkeit der vom Monitor angebotenen Farben.
Voreingestellt verfügt der Monitor über ein in meinen Augen bereits ideal eingestelltes Farbspektrum. Die gebotenen Bilder wirken kalt, aber lebendig und realistisch. Das verliert sich auch nicht beim Hochdrehen der Helligkeit auf ihre maximale Stufe, die ich bei jedem Monitor benötige, da sich direkt neben meinem Schreibtisch zwei große Panoramafenster befinden, welche zu fast jeder Tageszeit perfekt Sonnenlicht auf die Monitore bringen.
Die vom Hersteller angegebenen 250 cd/m² scheinen etwas wenig auf den ersten Blick und auf dem Papier sowieso. 
Im Vergleich hierzu verfügt mein, in meinen Augen viel zu dunklen Dell Monitore U2715H & S2716DG über 350 cd/m². Ausreichend jedoch bietet sich hierbei mein Apple Thunderbolt Display in 27Zoll mit cd/m² an, das auch härterem Sonnenlicht wiederstehen kann selbst bei stärkerem Sonneneinfall.
Daraus folgend ist der Monitor nicht für helleren Büroräume geeignet. Bei Sonneneinfall ist das Bild wenig bis gar nicht zu erkennen.

*6. Anwendungsfälle & Bewertungen*
*Office *
Für Office kann ich zu dem Monitor nur eins sagen, TOP! Die Darstellung durch 4K ist excellent, ich wusste zuvor gar nicht was für ein Vorteil es sein kann, wenn man in Excel so viel mehr Platz auf einmal zur Verfügung hat.
Die Skalierung funktioniert von allein, man muss zumindest beim Officepaket von 2017 keine zusätzlichen Einstellungen treffen.
Ich würde sagen hierbei findet der Monitor einen Teil seiner Bestimmung. Die höhere Auflösung und Größe sind ideal für die täglich anfallenden Arbeiten. Und zumindest bei Windows 10 passt soweit auch die Skalierung.

*Gaming*
Pueh, das ist ein sehr schweres Thema. Genaueres hierzu kommt auch in der folgenden Tabelle. Subjektiv getrachtet ist der Monitor, zumindest von seinen Werten für den alltäglichen, ich nenne ihn mal "normalen" Gaminggebrauch sicher in Ordnung.
Kommt man aber im Vergleich hierzu von einem 144Hz Gsync Monitor mit lediglich 1ms Inputlag, so ist der Unterschied doch sehr bemerkbar.
In FPS hat man eine spürbare Verzögerung. Ganz zu schweigen von den niedrigeren FPS aufgrund der höheren Auflösung. PlayerUnknows: Battleground ist in WQHD mit meiner GTX1080 im Durchschnitt bei in etwa 120FPS. Bei UHD jedoch kommt man ganz schnell auch mal unter die 60FPS Grenze.
Getestet habe ich ihn sowohl mit dem System aus meiner Signatur als auch dem System meiner Freundin das sehr ähnlich ist, jedoch statt einer GTX1080 eine R9 Nano benutzt.
Hierbei konnte ich natürlich folglich auch das FreeSync Feature des Monitors testen.
Die angegebene Range liegt hierbei bei 40 bis 60Hz. Folglich sollte bei Spielen das Einbrechen unter die magische Grenze der 60 Bilder pro Sekunde verhindert werden. Das funktioniert soweit auch sehr gut. Im Vergleich zu meinem GTX1080 System wirkt das Bild flüssiger und weniger ruckelig von Zeit zu Zeit.
Eigentlich interessant, wenn man so darüber nachdenkt, dass selbst mit einer älteren Mini Grafikkarte von AMD hierbei das subjektiv bessere Ergebnis in Kombination mit Freesync in 4K erzielt wird.

Andere Spiele habe ich natürlich auch getestet, hierbei Hearthstone, WoW & CS:GO. Alle drei sind natürlich nicht wirklich anfordernd für moderne Grafikkarten, selbst bei höheren Auflösungen wie Ultra-HD.
Das Spielerlebnis hierbei ist in WoW und Hearthstone wie erwartet ansprechend. Das Bild wirkt schön & spricht auch schnell auf Eingaben an. 
Bei CS:GO hingegen war der Aufregungsfaktor jedoch hoch, da es spürbar länger dauert bis die Eingabe auch ans Bild übergeben wird. Auf dem Papier selbst scheint es vernachlässigbar, beim Spielen fällt es jedoch spürbar jedes Mal mehr auf wenn man stirbt  

*Filme/ Serien *
Das Bild ist wirklich sehr schick für Filme. Hierbei habe ich das erste mal wirklich gespürt, dass sich mein 4k-Abonnement bei Netflix auch rentiert. 
Die schwächere Hintergrundbeleuchtung sorgt unter Umständen auch dafür, dass das Bild satter und dunkler wirkt bei düsteren Szenen. Die 4K auf 27Zoll sind hierbei aber wirklich super. Selbst bei sehr naher Betrachtung und dadurch entstehendes Kinofeeling bleibt das Bild pixelfrei. 

*Zeichnen*
Hierbei wurde ich leider herb enttäuscht. Ich benutze noch eine ältere Version von SolidWorks die ich von einem vorhergehenden Arbeitsgeber geschenkt bekommen habe. Auf Grund des Alters und Kompatibilität läuft es ledglich unter Windows 7 und hierbei auch nicht mehr immer so ganz wie gewünscht.
Auf Grund des Abonnementsplans von SolidWorks fehlen aber natürlich alle seit da erhältlichen Produktverbesserungen und Anpassungen. Ich vermute inzwischen wäre die 4K Unterstützung auch gegeben.
Aber so war es mir nicht möglich auch nur irgendwas sinnvolles damit zustande zu bringen. Entweder das Bild erstreckte sich nicht über die ganze Monitorfläche oder es zeigte merkwürdige Fragmente so als wären Löcher zum Durchschauen auf den Desktop im Programm selbst.
Hierbei kann ich aber natürlich dem Monitor an für sich keinen Vorwurf machen. Es liegt einfach am Programm das nicht für 4K vorgesehen ist.


*6. Subjektive Bewertungen im Vergleich zu anderen Monitoren*
Für so einen Vergleich habe ich natürlich ein interessantes Spektrum an Monitoren da, da ich bereits im Alltag sowieso bereits 4 verschiedene nutze.
Ich werde versuchen sowohl technische Details als auch eine subjetive Bewertung in einer Tabelle darzustellen, die euch einen schönen Überblick geben können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das ist einigermaßen übersichtlich. Ich habe versucht nur die wichtigen Dinge zusammengefasst darzustellen. So als Erklärung noch dazu: Die subjektiven Eindrücke anderer Personen sind durch Kommentare zu den Monitoren von Freunden, Bekannten & Kollegen entstanden.
Die generelle Meinung zu den Dell Monitoren war dass sie zu sehr "normal" aussehen und man sowas ja jeden Tag sieht, der LG hingegen stach hervor durch seine viel höhere Auflösung und das Interesse der Personen an den kleinen Symbolen 

*7.Fazit*
Auch wenn der LG Monitor im Vergleich zu den anderen Monitoren sowohl seine Stärken und Schwächen bewiesen hat, so ist er in meinen Augen dennoch momentan nicht von Nöten. Die aktuell bezahlbaren Grafikkarten im Spielraum bis 600€ sind für aktuelle Tripple-A-Titel nicht ausreichend für Ultra-HD.
Er verfügt über ein Bild, das natürlich näher als andere Auflösung an eine natürliche Darstellung heran kommt. Seine Farbdarstellung und Schwarz/Weiß-Darstellung sind in meinen Augen sehr überzeugend. Jedoch ist sie flüssig außer beim Schauen von Filmen oder dem Anssehen von Bildern nicht nutzbar.
Ein flüssiges Spielerlebenis ist für mich nach wie vor noch wichtiger als die Bilddarstellungsqualität an für sich.
Natürlich kommt es dabei auch auf die Art der Spiele an die man spielt. Sollte sich das Spektrum auf ein paar einfachere Rollenspiele, Spielen wie Hearthstone oder LoL beschränken, ist er sicherlich absolut überzeugend.
Sein vorhandener Inputlag kommt dabei nicht zur Geltung und auch die Grafikkarte rennt nicht durchgehend ins Limit.
Für Office-Arbeiten und zum Filme schauen ist er nebenbei als "Gaming-Monitor" sehr gut und findet hier seinen Platz für die Pausen zwischen den Gamingsessions.

Für seinen momentanen Preis ist er auf jeden Fall bedenkenlos zu empfehlen als einerseits zukunftsträchtigen Allrounder und andererseits Einstiegsgamingmonitor für Einsteiger-High-End-Gamingsysteme.



Es war mir eine Freude in Testen zu dürfen und auch meine Freundin spricht hierbei noch einmal gesondert ihren Dank dem PCGH-Team aus. 
Ich hoffe mit dem Leserreview einigermaßen euren Geschmack getroffen zu haben, solltet ihr noch Fragen haben oder ähnliches könnt ihr die natürlich gerne stellen.


----------



## IronAngel (5. September 2017)

netter Test. Der Monitor ist bei mir schon länger in der engeren Wahl. Sollte ich mir einen 4 K Monitor irgendwann zulegen, dann wird es wohl der werden. Preislich i.o, IPS und Freesync. Für den Otto normal Gamer wohl ausreichend.  Auch wenn man eine Nvidia Karte hat, ist ein Monitor besser mit Freesync als ohne. Sofern man nicht den Aufpreis für G sync zahlen möchte, man weiß nie was noch so kommt.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (5. September 2017)

IronAngel schrieb:


> netter Test. Der Monitor ist bei mir schon länger in der engeren Wahl. Sollte ich mir einen 4 K Monitor irgendwann zulegen, dann wird es wohl der werden. Preislich i.o, IPS und Freesync. Für den Otto normal Gamer wohl ausreichend.  Auch wenn man eine Nvidia Karte hat, ist ein Monitor besser mit Freesync als ohne. Sofern man nicht den Aufpreis für G sync zahlen möchten, man weiss nie was noch so kommt.



Finde ich auch. Und gerade, wenn man noch ein zweites kleines System hat, in welchem eine Freesync-fähige Grafikkarte schlummert ist er auf jeden Fall ganz oben mit dabei.
Preis-Leistung stimmt bei diesem Modell auf jeden Fall und meine Freundin war glaube ich schon lange nicht mehr so happy mit nem Monitor. Das einzige was man halt wirklich beachten muss, ist die fehlende Helligkeit.


----------



## IronAngel (5. September 2017)

1and1 schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Und gerade, wenn man noch ein zweites kleines System hat, in welchem eine Freesync-fähige Grafikkarte schlummert ist er auf jeden Fall ganz oben mit dabei.
> Preis-Leistung stimmt bei diesem Modell auf jeden Fall und meine Freundin war glaube ich schon lange nicht mehr so happy mit nem Monitor. Das einzige was man halt wirklich beachten muss, ist die fehlende Helligkeit.



Tja Abstriche muss man immer machen, bzw Kompromisse. Die eierlegende Wohlmichsau gibt es nicht. Jedenfalls nicht für den Preis. Ich denke mal aber bei größeren Monitoren ist ein IPS Panel quasi Pflicht und die kosten nunmal mehr als TN Panels, deutlich mehr behaupte ich.


----------



## God_Damnit (5. September 2017)

Super Test. Danke dafür. Ich habe nur ne kurze Frage. Wenn du den Monitor noch bei dir stehen hast, könntest du bitte prüfen, wie sich FreeSync verhält, wenn du Upsampling (von 4K nativ auf WQHD runterskalieren) betreibst?

Da wäre ich dir sehr dankbar.


----------

